# Fast Food in Japan



## japanfan

I hear that there is a lot of the same types of fast food in Japan as in the United States, such as McDonald's. Is that true? Do you think that it's a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## larabell

McDonalds, Wendy's, Burger King, and a few Japanese entries like Mos Burger and Lotteria. Whether it's good or not depends on whether you like to eat that kind of fast food, I guess.


----------



## LexLuther

McDonald's in Japan is actually edible food. It's much better than what they 'toss together' here in the U.S. The service and cleanliness are superior as well.


----------



## larabell

I'd also add, though it's not typically thought of as "fast-food" that the Denny's family restaurants in Japan are an order of magnitude (or more) better quality that what a typical American thinks of when you mention the name.

In my experience, restaruants in Japan tend to be fairly good quality overall. I think it's the intense competition.


----------

